# some old school and new school (dope rat rod content)



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i did some rewiring of the management system today
i went to a local air guru for some help. a few pics of his project cars are posted here



















i ended up removing my relay's for the compressors and putting one solid and heavy duty solenoid for power.

first off is the mkv content

(i know this is kinda bright):sly:



















here is the pic of the solenoid used
next week i will get rid of my ugly and bulky 10 switch box and replace with the new and shiny avs switch box


















now on to what we clicked this thread for


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

any more pics of that bobbed deuce?


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

what part of vb do you live in? lived here all my life, and never seen your car


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Mayor McCheese said:


> what part of vb do you live in? lived here all my life, and never seen your car


i work in town center, but live in the salem/ landstown area

what do you drive?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

DEZL_DUB said:


> any more pics of that bobbed deuce?


its a multi fuel, can run diesel or reg. gas, but the owner mostly runs used cooking oil to run it :thumbup:
smart in this economy


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> i work in town center, but live in the salem/ landstown area
> 
> what do you drive?


thats crazy, i work in town center too. live right around windsor woods. 

i have a b6 a4, just bagged it


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Mayor McCheese said:


> thats crazy, i work in town center too. live right around windsor woods.
> 
> i have a b6 a4, just bagged it


hmm.. what color?
i think i might have seen you around in your old mk4 with the th lines. maybe its dicks sporting goods im thinking i spotted.
lets see a pic of the audi so next time can just be like:wave:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

yep dicks. its denim blue. you'll see a thread in a few days


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*Heeeyyyyyy!!!!*

Hey i know that guy! Hes just learning how to use a computer! Hahaha come by and check out my new stuff when u get a chance..... I am just finishing up bagging and bodydropping a rabbit that i put a turbo diesel in.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

VC Josh said:


> I am just finishing up bagging and bodydropping a rabbit that i put a turbo diesel in.











Pics please!


----------



## jonk080 (Oct 25, 2005)

VC Josh said:


> ..... I am just finishing up bagging and bodydropping a rabbit that i put a turbo diesel in.


 Seen it in person. Legit! 

Post some pics josh opcorn:


----------



## silvestar (Sep 16, 2011)

...that engine bay is stunning...


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

Can you give more info on the red van thing? What it started as, chassis work, etc?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup:soooo sick


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*Van thing*

Its a bug.


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

What is the body?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

:insert masturbation gif here:

you weren't kidding wen u said guru.... this thread does not disappoint. and ur rabbit looks good too haha


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*bug van thing*

Front is just bug no fenders stretched 8 inches, rear is the roof from a passenger van..... I think it was a dodge. Just cut down shortened and narrowed.and the sides are just bent sheetmetal.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Will u be my friend!!!


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

Anymore pictures of it? That is one of the coolest things I've ever seen


----------



## VC Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

*bug*

YouTube Village Customs 2010. Or look at my Facebook. .... Joshua joyce


----------



## lowenslow (Sep 15, 2011)

sweet rides


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!


----------

